# Outbackers.com Goes International



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Let's welcome our newest and first member from overseas Rebeccaswift. She is the daughter of W4DRR and is married to a sailor stationed in Japan. They are a wonderful family that loves to camp while they are stateside. Welcome Rebecca and family.

Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

_*Rebecca & Family*_


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

W







E







L







C







O







M







E

TO THE FORUM......

SEND BUDDHA'S!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Want to come to our SoCal rally?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!! You will have to send us some pictures of the CG's in Japan! I travel there often for work. One of our offices has an incredible view of Mt Fuji! Very nice countryside.

This is a great forum, Enjoy !!
DT


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Rebecca,
Welcome!!!

As it turns out, I will be out your way in a couple of months for a week or so. How do you like Japan? I loved it when I was stationed in Atsugi (the Naval Air Facility North of Yokosuka).

Enjoy your time and get out and see the country. The Japanese are wonderful people. I am hoping to go down to Hiroshima on my next visit.

Take care,


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Board. You will enjoy the folks here. Send pictures of the rising


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow!








to Outbackers!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks everyone. japan s ok, i havnt gotten out too much to see things but was i have seen is ok. as far as other campground go, i know they have them cause i was out about a week ago and passed by a big RV. but again, thank you everyone.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Rebeccaswift, Welcome!

Rally in Japan next week, anybody game?

Ok I'm still working on the getting there issue, but I'll get it!

Steve (Does anybody know if a Outback floats?)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

And give you husband a big Thank You from us here stateside. Your husband your family are true heros.

Gary


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

thank you, i'll be sure to tell him that. thank you all for the welcome!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that lighthouse, where did you get that? I love lighthouses!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you with us at Outbackers. Welcome.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Konichiwa!
Welcome to the Outbackers! I was on the Yokosuka base for a summer, traveled from there to Negishi Heights housing complex frequently, supervising the day camp and aquatics programs the University ran. Big base and met some great people there, guys in the sub service were probably some of the most fun. Never forget the Midway pulled in early, talk about big change - wow.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy that part of world while you have the chance - Maybe arrange to have an Outback shipped over sea for some camping trips.

Thor


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to the site,

But I have to say Outbackers.com was already international. We do have Canadian members right?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Being the stereotypical proud grandparent, I am obligated to mention, the little girl in the avatar is our granddaughter, Taylor.

Bob


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

HAPPY CAMPING!

HEIDI


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> But I have to say Outbackers.com was already international. We do have Canadian members right?


Canada is part of North America. You could say it is intra-national meaning within or inside. International means outside, like countries out side of the borders of North America. It is like commerce. You have interstate commerce and intrastate commerce. Interstate means outside the state and intrastate means inside the state.

Leon


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> But I have to say Outbackers.com was already international. We do have Canadian members right?


Canada is part of North America. You could say it is intra-national meaning within or inside. International means outside, like countries out side of the borders of North America. It is like commerce. You have interstate commerce and intrastate commerce. Interstate means outside the state and intrastate means inside the state.

Leon








[/quote]

Same continent still a different nationality. Outside the nation of "The United States"


----------

